# From tri-color to bi-color



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Low tide opened up a lot of mud banks which Maggie seemed to really enjoy.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I love to see them all muddy. You know they are having some fun.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

lol...she is muddy-glad she enjoyed herself


----------

